# A Business Related Problem...



## Y. A. PIX. (Jan 29, 2011)

After learning the etiquette of "hijacking", I am going to start my own thread in hopes that people will answer some business related questions, instead of attacking. I am really looking for advice. 

I have a website being worked on and we are trying to work out a kink in the matter. I am allowing submitted photos from those that are 18 and under. I recognize that I need a consent form of some format to be implemented. The web disgner agrees, but we wondering the best approach to this. 

Do any of you have recommendations towards the best method? I was thinking about something the "parent/gaurdian" reads and checkmarks a box when regiestering. A credit card has to be used, so it could be done during that part of registration. 

Your thoughts and suggestions are welcome. Links to other sites would be great to give me, and the web developer, a visual. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, one problem is that the requirements differ by state.  So it's important to check the laws for your state to see if/what they require.  If you really need age verification, you should be seeking the advice of a lawyer, not a photographer... 

That said, I don't know what your site is, but I never give out my credit card info to sites I know nothing about.  Only sites I trust.  And the idea of using my "credit card" as a method of verifying my age strikes me as untrustworthy (even though I know sites that do it).


----------



## orljustin (Jan 29, 2011)

I suggest not pursuing this any further.  It is obvious, that while you have some sort of plan for something you think is useful in your mind, you don't have any knowledge of business, licensing, intellectual property, contract law, etc.  Asking shotgun questions on a forum will not protect you legally, or prepare you fully for what it is apparent you want to do.


----------



## Y. A. PIX. (Jan 29, 2011)

orljustin said:


> I suggest not pursuing this any further. It is obvious, that while you have some sort of plan for something you think is useful in your mind, you don't have any knowledge of business, licensing, intellectual property, contract law, etc. Asking shotgun questions on a forum will not protect you legally, or prepare you fully for what it is apparent you want to do.


 

It is quite clear that you no nothing of me and my background in business. I am simply trrying to see what others have done in their efforts as far as age verification. For your information Justin, I have sought hte advice of a lawyer and he recommended that I look into this, the way I did on here, is ask around and see what other companies that have similar interest are involved with. I am fully licensed as a business operator, I have complete competency in my field of small business, and I have "all my ducks in a row"; meaning I have an advisor, accountant, web-designer, and lawyer. The lawyer has drawn up all of the legal liabilities, but is still interested in how others have completed the age verification. Also, I have a Master's degree, only saying this to signify that I am smart and competent and am fully aware of the adventure I am seeking out; an online business. I feel I need to bring awareness to educational background so you quit thinking I am an amatuer business man. 

You are out to trash my thread, and I don't appreciate that. If you do not like what I am writing, or my business methods, you simply can take your thoughts and prujdice comments to another person. Frankly, you are negative towards everyone - and I have read many of your comments. This site was designed to give advice - not to slander, which you have done with me since the moment I got on here. I can only hope a moderator sees this and takes action.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2011)

If your "advisor" suggested you seek advice from a forum on te intertubes, I'd suggest you find a new "advisor".


----------



## orljustin (Jan 29, 2011)

Y. A. PIX. said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > You are out to trash my thread, and I don't appreciate that. If you do not like what I am writing, or my business methods, you simply can take your thoughts and prujdice comments to another person.
> ...


----------



## Buckster (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm no lawyer, but I can't imagine why you need a consent form to allow folks to submit photos to a web site. There are a ton of web sites out there that get photo submissions from people of all ages without any consent form, other than the standard EULA that nobody reads anyway, much less a credit card verification.

As for having a parent check a button, there are 12 year old kids all over the net clicking the "I swear on my mother's LIFE that I'm 18 or older! Lemme see that stuff!!!" and, click, click, they're in. How do you know the difference as the site operator? 

And yeah, I'm with the others - I'm not giving you my credit card info unless you're a well-established business site with a well-known reputation that's thumbs up, and that's selling me something I want, be it goods or services. Just to check my age though? Not happening. 

By the way, if you're going to tout your business and educational achievements in order to establish acumen, you might want to tighten up your spelling and grammar a bit to make it more believable. :thumbup:

Good luck with all that.


----------



## Y. A. PIX. (Jan 30, 2011)

I doubt any of you have ever made a mistake in accordance to spelling before...Quick to judge. 

If you knew the entire story of the website, which you don't, you would understand that my site will ask for a credit card because there is a monthly fee that parents will pay (extremely minimal) for the teens in which they will upload their portfolio. Also, this niche market, that others so seeminlgy dismiss because my name (y.a. Pix.) is associated with, is actually a market created from a very well-known individual in the field of photography. He sees the purpose and reason behind this creation. 

As for the lawyer. The lawyer just wanted me to do some reasearch on how others were propsing their verification. I understand that I have to be under liability and concern of the  COPPA - *Children's Online Privacy Protection Act*. I understand completely that many, if not most, of the children on the site can say they are of legal age. It is more of an issue of what questions I ask on startup and how I utilize the information. 

So, as most of you feel that you have me figured out and understand my logic and foundation for the website - I guess I will leave that to those that register, sign-up, and utilize my site. Might if fail? possibly. At least I am trying to do some good for the community and creativity of photography. What are you doing?...Only you know. But, I don't judge you. 

p.s. I am an English teacher. God forbid we even make mistakes on spelling!


----------



## CCericola (Jan 30, 2011)

1. I'm still not sure exactly what your site is. A paid services to host pictures??? There are many free sites. Why would we pay for something like that?


----------



## Y. A. PIX. (Jan 30, 2011)

The site is exclusive for young adults, ages 13-21. Something they can call their own and share amongst family and friends through other media and technology based sites.  This allows the young adults to have something of their own. 

The simplicity of the site and being able to manipulate the format of the site allows the young adults to make it their own. Also, they are able to sell their photos on their for a portion of the total money made. Other sites that offer this have, included, amateurists/hobbyists that they feel they cannot compete with. 

I did  A TON of research and sent out over 1,000 surveys in the midwest to schools that have classes in the area of photographing - and all expressed this need and want to have something along what I am building. Simple supply and demand at this point.


----------



## orljustin (Jan 30, 2011)

Y. A. PIX. said:


> The site is exclusive for young adults, ages 13-21. Something they can call their own and share amongst family and friends through other media and technology based sites.  This allows the young adults to have something of their own.



And that's different from a facebook page of their own, how?  Or smugmug? Or myspace?  Or any of a million sites where anyone, including ages 13-21 can upload something of their own?

And imagining parents are going to pay for this priviledge is certainly wishful thinking.  Sorry.  I don't care what your surveys or expert says.



> The simplicity of the site and being able to manipulate the format of the site allows the young adults to make it their own. Also, they are able to sell their photos on their for a portion of the total money made. Other sites that offer this have, included, amateurists/hobbyists that they feel they cannot compete with.



... and this "sell their photos" bit.  You still haven't explain that, or what they are "competing" with.  Art prints?  Stock content?  Postcards?  Again, can all be done for free, elsewhere.

I think you're trying to create some solution for a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## Y. A. PIX. (Feb 1, 2011)

Is Facebook a means of showing a University your work? Would MySpace be an accurate measure of your work to show everyone? I didn't think so. I would never show my potential employer, or anyone for that matter, my work through facebook as a measures of taking me serious as a photographer. This site would be for those tye of students. Don't think that sort of thing exists? Go to a University where you can be an art/photography major. All work is not being submitted online. They are requiring students to build their own sites, or one that is reputable. Facebook and Myspace are not cutting it. I also did my research here by going to 4 major Universities in the Midwest to seek advice. 

This is a professional site for these teens that they can post, yes, on those Media sites, but will not be the catalyst for where they can be viewed or purchasesd. 

And Justin, for your information, parents are more than willing to pay for these types of sites. I work with young adults everyday, and have worked with them for many years now. Parents are ALWAYS willing to pay for what you call a "useless" site. I see what teens buy online and what their parents allow them to spend their credit card online with purchases, frivolous or relevant. 

All I can say at this point is that I will prove to you once I make substantial money. I completely understand, Justin, that to have doubts is one thing. I have my own, and will always; I would never project those onto others in the manner that you are doing so on here. Bringing up solutions, which I have found ONLINE (against your suggestion) and finding resolution is what this process is all about. 

You seem to know and understand the market better than I do. So, if you care to suggest, rather than deem this process as "wishful thinking", I will listen. However, I have moved on to another forum that accepts my proposal for a small business adventure and they have been more than helpful - unlike your [un]related comments. The beauty in all this - you are merely words with no substance.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2011)

Y. A. PIX. said:


> I have moved on to another forum that accepts my proposal for a small business adventure and they have been more than helpful.


Awesome for you!!!


----------



## Y. A. PIX. (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitter, I need to say nothing more to you than what is already under your name - TOOL. 

You would think photographers would pull together to be apart of something great - exposing photograpy.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2011)

Y. A. PIX. said:


> Bitter, I need to say nothing more to you than what is already under your name - TOOL.
> 
> You would think photographers would pull together to be apart of something great - exposing photograpy.


 
You are trying to monetize something that already exists.


----------



## orljustin (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Y. A. PIX. said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter, I need to say nothing more to you than what is already under your name - TOOL.
> ...



Exactly.  Facebook/Myspace were just examples of image/content hosting places.  There are plenty that are more suited for fancy "photography" hosting or anything else.  Here's one example, out of literally thousands: Saatchi Online : Discover New Artists, Sell Artwork, Buy Original Paintings & Art Prints

You still haven't given a good, clear, comprehensive description of your "venture".  "competing with" "sell photos" etc. means nothing.  Sorry.

Parents pay for things that have value.  Just saying, "hey upload your images here to show them off to some as yet undetermined somebody" does not a wallet open.

Here's your facebook page, so I guess we'll just have to wait breathlessly to see it:
Y.a. Pix | Facebook


----------

